# Online UAE Recruiters



## Go2Dubai4 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello All,

Newbie here. Sorry if someone's already addressed this question. I was simply interested in knowing if there are people on here that obtained employment in the UAE through the help of online recruiters? I've been looking at jobsindubai and uaestaffing. Does anyone have anything positive and/or negative to say about these online recruiters? Any personal experience with them? I don't want to throw my money away at something that's just a scam. I'd appreciate any insight that can be provided. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I just check I've understood this correctly - jobsindubai and uaestaffing expect you to pay them to use their services? This sounds suspicious to me - as a jobseeker you shouldn't have to pay anything to use an online job board or a recruitment agency. They make their money from the companies who use them and definitely should not be charging candidates. 

Try gulftalent, bayt.com, monstergulf and career junction middle east (websites can all be found via google) - you can search for jobs and upload your CV on all of these for free. There are also a number of large agencies in Dubai, try Hays, Kershaw Leonard and Clarendon Parker to start with as they cover most professions.


----------



## Go2Dubai4 (Aug 19, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Can I just check I've understood this correctly - jobsindubai and uaestaffing expect you to pay them to use their services? This sounds suspicious to me - as a jobseeker you shouldn't have to pay anything to use an online job board or a recruitment agency. They make their money from the companies who use them and definitely should not be charging candidates.
> 
> Try gulftalent, bayt, monstergulf and career junction middle east (websites can all be found via google) - you can search for jobs and upload your CV on all of these for free. There are also a number of large agencies in Dubai, try Hays, Kershaw Leonard and Clarendon Parker to start with as they cover most professions.


That is extremely helpful. Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Under no circumstances should you hand over your hard earned cash to any recruitment agent. As has already been said, they obtain their fee from the employers advertising the positions. I applied for a job through jobs in Dubai last year. I got an email saying that I fit the 'profile' of the job and to forward payment. Needless to say, I left it at that and I have this year managed to secure employment without having to pay anyone a penny!

Google can also be your friend when job hunting so please do not overlook it. I used google to find the recruitment agent that eventually found me a job!

Good luck with your job search.


----------

